# NYU deadline?



## little_scully (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm an international student thinking of applying to NYU next year. 

Could someone tell me when is the due date to Film & tv or Cinema studies? it says december 1st on the Undergrads website, is this the only date for all majors?

Also, can someone highlight the differences between both departments.. ? 
Which one would seem more suitable for filmmaking?

Thank you


----------



## saintman (Nov 22, 2010)

hi,

to my knowledge dec. 1st for the graduates, not sure if its same for the undergrads.

cinema studies is more academic/scholarly. whereas if you want to work in the industry by virtue of being a director, editor .. you should go for Film & TV

thanks


----------



## little_scully (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks saintman.

I have some questions regarding the application, I already called Tisch several times but they don't seem to answer the phone so I'm just going to ask them here, if anyone is willing to help. That would be great   

- As an international student I need to translate my documents. But do the translations need like an official stamp ? 

- How to apply for financial aid, are there forms to download and mail right now or do you only do it once (and if) you've been admitted?

- About the reports... do I have to send all of them from freshman to senior year or just my last year of studies?

- There is no ACT or SAT in my country (I'm french) so I was wondering if our own final test is enough, as long as I send them my diploma.

Last but not least... when do you have to send your TOEFL resulsts? I haven't taken the test yet.


Thank you again.

LS


----------



## why cinema (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi little_scully,
I am an international student as well. I think you should keep calling the admission office. 

You can send your documents to what the call WES in U.S. They estimate your degree and GPA. 
So you can contact them search about it Online.

I dont think that there is a financial aid for international students but if you ask that would be better.

If you are applying to the graduate level, they  require TOEFL only. I dont know about undergraduate.
I hope those will be helpful.


----------



## little_scully (Nov 27, 2010)

Yes. Only the deadline being dec 1 I won't be applying for what I wanted... but I'm going to keep calling just to be sure about what to do.

Thank you for your answer, it was helpful.


----------

